# Hiring for HCC in-house coder (Part-time)



## st1114718 (Sep 12, 2012)

Immediate opening: Part time HCC in-house coder in Diamond Bar, CA. Please email resume to stran@centralhealthplan.com


----------



## Bealewis (Sep 15, 2012)

*Job Medicial Billing and Coding*

Beatrice Lewis
4233 Shady LN Indianapolis, IN 46226 317-540-4329 bealewis01@gmail.com
PROFESSIONAL PROFILE
I am a highly motivated, responsible, hardworking individual with over 10 years
experience in the Medical field. I am seeking a position in Medical Billing and Coding in a reputable
facility that can utilize my skills and provide opportunities for professional advancement. Considered
to be a detailed oriented and quality focused professional trained in medical administrative support
EDUCATIONAL BACKGROUND
Sanford-Brown Institute, Indianapolis, IN Medical Billing and Coding Certificate Program â€“ GPA3.8
Completed an intensive 900-hour course, which comprised of theoretical and practical in essential
Medical Billing and Coding
• Administrative skills - Health insurance claims, processing, Medical office procedures,
computerized Billing and coding
• Medical Course - Medical terminology in anatomy and Physiology
• Coding Skills - CPT 2011, ICD-9 CM, HCPCS.
CLINICAL EXPERIENCE/PRACTICUM
Certified Nursing Assistant Feb. 2012- Current
Loving Care
Indianapolis, IN
•Bathing and dressing
•Vital signs Blood pressure, pulse, and temperature monitoring
•Ambulation assistance
•Changing bed clothes and collecting soiled laundry.
•Light cleaning and organizing of patients rooms or areas
chart verification
scheduling accountability
regular patient updates
charting patient events
professionalism
HIPPA
confidentiality
answering phones
timely reporting
patient services
Certified Nursing


----------

